# dhcpcd: already running [solved]

## Jarhead

When I boot up and emerge programs, I get this message:

```

****  dhcpcd: already running

****  dhcpcd: if not then delete /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid file

****  dhcpcd: already running

****  dhcpcd: if not then delete /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid file            [ ok ]

```

I remove the .pid file, but it still continues running.  re-merging dhcpcd doesn't help either.  Any ideas?  Thanks

----------

## srlinuxx

what does 

```
rc-update -s | grep dhc
```

 give ya?

----------

## Jarhead

```

rc-update -s | grep dhc 

dhcp |

dhcrelay |

```

----------

## Generation 2

Maybe you should try

#dhcpcd -k eth0 instead of deleting the file manually

----------

## Jarhead

Still shows it.

----------

## comprookie2000

You could just restart it;

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## srlinuxx

Is your ethernet connection not working or you just getting errors?  give us the full rc-update -s and post your full /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## Jarhead

```

 rc-update -s

               acpid |              default                  

           alsasound |         boot                          

            bootmisc |         boot                          

             checkfs |         boot                          

           checkroot |         boot                          

               clock |         boot                          

         consolefont |         boot                          

         crypto-loop |                                       

               cupsd |                                       

                dhcp |                                       

            dhcrelay |                                       

          domainname | battery      default                  

                famd |                                       

                 gpm |                                       

              hdparm |                                       

            hostname |         boot                          

             keymaps |         boot                          

         laptop-mode |                                       

               local | battery      default nonetwork        

          localmount |         boot                          

             modules |         boot                          

            net.eth0 | battery      default                  

              net.lo |         boot                          

            netmount | battery      default                  

                nscd |                                       

             numlock |                                       

              pm.hdc | battery                               

             portmap |                                       

           rmnologin |         boot                          

              rsyncd |                                       

              serial |         boot                          

           speedfreq | battery                               

                sshd |                                       

           syslog-ng | battery      default                  

             urandom |         boot                          

                 xdm |                                       

                 xfs |                                 

```

----------

## Jarhead

bump

----------

## srlinuxx

If it was me I'd check thru all those files in /etc/init.d having anything to do with connectivity and see which ones are depending upon dhcpcd and starting it before your net.eth0.  then try removing that depend and see if everything still works (or starts working).

----------

## Jarhead

I did some looking around, but wasn't able to find a way to show which services are started in which order.  I thought I remembered that there was a way to do it...  Enlightenment please  :Smile: 

----------

## Will Scarlet

As far as I know, dhcpcd has nothing to do with the dhcp service.  dhcpcd is a client program not a service.

Curious:  Why do you have dhcp, not to be confused with dhcpcd, emerged on your machine?

Anyway, I believe the problem would lie in whatever calls your net.eth0 service.  I would assume that in /etc/conf.d/net do you have iface_eth0 set for dhcp.  I would check over your /etc/conf.d/net to make sure there are no mistakes within.

Also, do you perchance have RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP set to yes in /etc/conf.d/rc?  If so, maybe that's the problem.  As I have never set this option to yes, I don't know for sure if that would create this problem.

To find out the order of the scripts use the rc-status command.  Whatever service is listed first is started first for that runlevel and so on after that.  Since there is no man page for the command use the --help option to find out how to use it.

Hope this helps...  :Wink: 

----------

## Jarhead

fixed it.  I removed net.eth0 from all runlevels and then enabled it again.  Thought I did that before, but I guess not.  Thanks for your help!

----------

